# Photo booth ideas



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I found this on Pinterest and though the idea was perfect for a Halloween party photo experience.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/5b/88/5c/5b885cfe3ffc8bfff1ecc1b35179a18a.jpg


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

OMG! That is awesome! But do have any suggestions on how to make it?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been looking at these for mine:
https://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Pi...=8-1&keywords=halloween+photography+backdrops

but I think I might just make my own with black and orange balloons and props. Not sure yet.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Those are really cool. Thanks.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I think paper mache would be durable, light and a cost effective method.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I would start with some chicken wire for a sturdy body. Just give it a curved and wire into shape then maybe pool noodles along the top edge and then go at it with the mache. When there are a few good solid layers start building up with paper clay for texture and bulk. A good paint job and some faux logs...you know I think I just talked myself into giving this a try! Hope that helps give you some ideas.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

i think i could do that assuming i get my other paper mache items done in time to start on this. Thanks


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Just wondering, are you looking for photobooth setups (camera, touchscreen, software, lighting, etc.) or just photo ops. / backdrops? I set up a photobooth 2 or 3 years ago and it has been a big hit. Nice treat to take home at the end of the night. If you're interested, I can post some pictures and let you know what items I used. It's no professional setup, but it gets the job done.

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

kimcfadd said:


> Just wondering, are you looking for photobooth setups (camera, touchscreen, software, lighting, etc.) or just photo ops. / backdrops? I set up a photobooth 2 or 3 years ago and it has been a big hit. Nice treat to take home at the end of the night. If you're interested, I can post some pictures and let you know what items I used. It's no professional setup, but it gets the job done.
> 
> Happy Haunting!!


I would love to see pictures!


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

a_granger,

Here are some pictures, but I may have some better ones. Need to track them down.




































Sorry about the sideways pictures. I'll correct later.

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

My theme is zombies so Id like to have some zombies as props and a really cool background that would go along with that.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Not really a zombie, but I'm sure it could be adapted, or augmented, pretty easily to fit your theme...last year, we created a skeleton photographer as a bit of an inversion on the photo-op concept, and folks seemed to get a kick out of it.

The video below was from the test run, and it has a few angles and reference images that might generate some ideas:


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been using a photobooth every year (and for our NYE parties) for about four (?) years and it's been a huge hit. Here is a link to how I set it up:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/129383-unmanned-photo-booth.html

Good luck!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks selinamb. My theme is zombies so Id like to have somethibg to go along with that. Im think of splattering red paint on a sheet and hanging it up. I purchased a zombie from Lowes and am gonna doctor him up a little bit. I also have a posable dummy Im thinking of hanging from the ceiling to look like hes standing. Any ideas on what else to put around it? Thanks.


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

a_granger said:


> I would love to see pictures!


I second this! I'm also hoping to put together a photo booth (well, backdrop for photo ops) this year, and am looking for suggestions!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I actually bought a back drop from Halloween City yesterday. I had seen it begore but didnt want to pay $25. My bf pointed out that it folds like a screen and that its 2 sections of 4x20 feet. So that will be plenty big enough for what I want. Im looking forward to putting it up.


----------



## lowepg (Oct 27, 2017)

We did a full photobooth last year complete with spooky green screen background.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

We used a "haunted mirror" or magic mirror as its more popularly known by. It was a big hit of the party. Everyone who attended had their picture done by the mirror, lots of fun and a great souvenir.


----------

